# Alternator problem?



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok well this problem is re-occuring.
as i drive usually putting my foot on the gas my headlights and dash lights will dim but as i take my foot off the gas the lights come back full.
this is more prominent when i go up hills.
but just the other night a new symptom occured which was the red battery shaped light came on (and the brake light too for some reason?)
no clue what it meant but it went away the newt morning.
no clue what it could be all helps or tips appreciated.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The alternator is not charging, if the belts are good replace the alternator. Either the belt is slipping, is it worse when it rains ? Or the Alternator is bad and dies at higher RPM, mine did that !!!
Both lights come on together = dead Alternator.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine did the same exact thing. Alternator was the problem.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

oh snap :| ifigured that to begin with, thats a costly part isnt it?


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I bought mine used. I paid like 40 bucks for it.


----------



## NY is north (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the same problem...but, the alternator is fine. Had it checked the other day


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll need to change mine as well due to the battery light, dimmly coming on, the harder I accelerate.


----------



## NY is north (Jul 9, 2008)

If you're alternator is fine, try checking for resistance/short circuits not strong enough to cause a fuse to blow.

Take a test light, disconnect your positive terminal.
attach the alligator clip side to the ground wire, the pointy side to the battery terminal.
if the light comes on, you have a short circuit.
Pull fuses until the light goes out


----------



## NY is north (Jul 9, 2008)

If your alternator is fine you may have resistance on your wires/a short circuit that isnt strong enough to blow a fuse.
To check:
1) Disconnect the positive battery terminal
2) Get a test light; attach the alligator clip end to the ground wire, put the other end on the battery terminal.
3) If light is not on, you don't have that problem. If it does, keep reading.
4) Pull fuses until the light goes off
5) Find short/burnt spot in the wire and repair.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

that could be a slipping belt, check that before you replace it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

voulo5 said:


> oh snap :| ifigured that to begin with, thats a costly part isnt it?


Yes Always


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Generally good idea to check the belts, but historically I have to replace my alternator around 200K. If you have manual engine, running at lower gear (and higher rpm) will give u enough to get to where u're going to replace (dealer/mechanic/home), but doesn't give you much. Once the battery light comes on, usually not a lot of miles 4 it gives way.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

yea i suppose its time for a new alternator since my car is at 223k+ miles lol.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

voulo5 said:


> ok well this problem is re-occuring.
> as i drive usually putting my foot on the gas my headlights and dash lights will dim but as i take my foot off the gas the lights come back full.
> this is more prominent when i go up hills.
> but just the other night a new symptom occured which was the red battery shaped light came on (and the brake light too for some reason?)
> ...


Take it to advance auto. They will test your battery and alternator for free. Then you'll have your answer. They will even charge your battery for free.

Jason


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

good news!.... not really
alternator died tonite or should i say last night... ok 3 hours ago... lol
so anyway, new alternator tomorrow woo!
go me. 
wish me luck ^^


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

new alternator installed runs hella better.
bad news my cat back exhaust fell off today lol.... was a LOUD ride home


----------

